# Games of the Month: February 2012



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

Love is in the air for Valentine's Day, so my love for gaming is forever flourishing. God that sounded really girly. But um, yeah, some pretty cool titles and it seems like our old friends the PSP and DS have come back! There's also the Vita for overseas... But I already wrote about it a while ago so I'll spare you another write-up.

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! *Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.* You can also do write-ups for games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff.



Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad.
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America.
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan.
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



Tekken 3D Prime
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Namco Bandai (?)
*Published by:* Namco Bandai
*Release date:* February 14th (North America), February 16th (Japan), February 22nd (Australia), February 29th (Europe)
*Genre:* Fighting
*My Hype Level:* It's Tekken so no thanks
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably pretty high.







I really don't like Tekken. I've tried it and it just seems so boring. The only 3D fighter I could really enjoy (that's a pure fighter) is Soul Calibur. I find Tekken's characters to be forgettable and the combat to just be dull. But they do usually provide a pretty nice feast for the eyes and generally strut around a system's graphical capabilities. The PSP was pretty much maxed out on Tekken 6 and Tekken: Dark Resurrection, and the same is being done here on 3D Prime. Still, it's Tekken, so no thanks.

But hey, you get a really shitty movie that you can hopefully avoid too!


Metal Gear Solid 3D
*Platform:* 3DS
*Developed by:* Kojima Productions
*Published by:* Konami
*Release date:* February 22nd (North America)
*Genre:* Stealth Action
*My Hype Level:* I still see no point in this
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* OMG MGS






This game came a long way. It went from an impressive looking tech demo to a pretty shitty looking remake and now it's somewhere in between. it certainly doesn't live up to the tech demo but it doesn't have the framerate issues or muddy graphics originally shown. Still, why would you buy this? It's a terrible game to play on-the-go. You'll be slapped with frequent cutscenes and skipping cutscenes in Metal Gear Solid is like a sin. Plus I'm sure every MGS3 player remembers the infinitely complex number of things you could do with a bagillion different button presses. On a system with less buttons and a single analog stick, how's that gonna work? I know you have a touchscreen but you can't map everything to it, plus if it's combat based stuff, transitioning from buttons to the screen can be a hassle. Oh, and a HD Collection just came out. With better graphics. And more features. And two other excellent Metal Gear Solid games. For only $10 more. If you're excuse is that "don't have a Xbox 360 or Playstation 3" but you still spent $250 or $180 for a 3DS, then maybe you need to set your priorities straight.

Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Survivor 2
*Platform:* DS (wait, this console still gets games?)
*Developed by:* Atlus
*Published by:* Atlus
*Release date:* February 28th (North America)
*Genre:* SRPG
*My Hype Level:* Eh, Devil Survivor was good but I can't stand SRPGs any more.
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Will probably go boner over.






Oh wow, DS releases are still around? Well this is probably one of the last big ones you'll see. Devil Survivor was a pretty fun game but, not really enjoying the SRPGs any more, I couldn't get too far into it. Plus I generally hate the whole "LOOK WE'RE IN MAINSTREAM JAPAN" setting that sets the weaboos on splooge alert. Still, it was fun and probably one of the better games for the system (although I enjoyed Strange Journey more). This is the sequel, so you can probably expect the same thing.

Twisted Metal
*Platform:* Playstation 3
*Developed by:* Eat Sleep Play
*Published by:* Sony Computer Entertainment
*Release date:* February 14th (North America)
*Genre:* Car Action
*My Hype Level:* Haven't played a lot of Twisted Metal in years
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Meh






I remember when this was the big reveal at Sony's E3 last year (I think?). It then kinda went off the map and now it's getting a release apparently. I remember playing some of the original Twisted Metal as a kid on the original Playstation but I don't remember it well. I also have a copy of Twisted Metal Black around somewhere but I haven't touched it much. Still, it's promising a lot of explodey car bashing action, so PS3 owners should keep a lookout for it.

Grand Knights History
*Platform:* PSP
*Developed by:* Vanillaware
*Published by:* Xseed Games
*Release date:* February 21st (North America)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level: *I'll bite, like one of the last big PSP releases
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* Probably pretty high in the PSP areas






Oh hey, a PSP release. In America. That was unexpected. But Grand Knights History is a Vanillaware game, developers of Game With Really Pretty 2D Graphics X and Game With Really Pretty 2D Graphics Y. It's apparently pretty sweet and it's also one of the few last PSP games to get localized (minus Final Fantasy Type-0, Gungir, and Growlanser), so PSP owners should definitely check this out.


The Last Story
*Platform:* Wii
*Developed by:* Mistwalker/AQ Interactive
*Published by:* Nintendo
*Release date:* February 23rd (Australia), February 24th (Europe)
*Genre:* RPG
*My Hype Level: *Probably just CBA to pirate it
*GBAtemp Hype Level:* OH MY GOD WII RPG






I really haven't heard or cared to know much about this title, all I know is that it's done by Mistwalker (which did Lost Odyssey which was pretty good) and it's not getting localized to America. Out of the Wii's little RPG spurt we had Xenoblade (which I couldn't stand), this, and Pandora's Tower (which I don't think  is released yet or is only released in Japan so far). I really don't care to download it so I probably won't play it honestly.

Gal Gun
*Platform:* Playstation 3
*Developer: *Inti Creates
*Release Date:* February 23rd (Japan)
*Hop’s Want Level:* I'll most likely pick up later due to a busy February

The story is typical ecchi/romcom anime with a twist instead of Tenzou actually just having a harem initially or ending up with a harem early on, like most harem protagonists, he is accidentally shot by a cupid to get the ability to be irresistible and is getting every girl imaginable, however you must repel all but the one you choose before the effects wear off or Tenzou is doomed to be alone forever. The choices of heroines are of the typical types you see in harem/ecchi/romcom anime and manga such as ditzy girl, shy girl, tsundere, etc. You shoot pheromones at the hordes of girls to keep them at bay while you develop romantic ties with the selected heroine.

There’s a Doki Doki Mode to look in both innocent and perverted ways at the chosen heroine. In case your family is at home (God forbid you play this when they around), a panic button is installed in the game which switches the game to an 8-bit retro game. The voice cast has some major names in the seiyuu industry such as Yuu Kobayashi, Yui Horie, and Yukari Tamura. This game is trumped by Ragnarok Odyssey and Tales of the Heroes: Twin Brave and I recommend this game if you aren’t getting a Vita, isn’t interested in Tales of games, or don’t own a PSP. New Love Plus is also way better than this, so if you have a Japanese or Asian region 3DS, get it over Gal Gun.

New Love Plus
*Platform:* Nintendo 3DS
*Developer:* Konami
*Release Date:* February 14th (Japan)
*Hop’s want level:* I want for sure but it’s not high priority unlike Ragnarok Odyssey and Tales of the Heroes.

There are several major improvements in New Love Plus that I like, the first is a Boyfriend Lock, and this keeps your little brother or your curious sister from trying to figure out what you are playing in case you leave your 3DS unattended. The second is the Parental Introduction; you can introduce your virtual girlfriend to your parents or the rest of your family. I do not recommend that you use this on your family unless you are sure they’ll just laugh (but if you want to risk it, go for it because it’s a nice feature), I can see some 20-something year old man in Japan doing this and get disowned by their family shortly afterwards. Another feature, which is the one I like the most, is the AR dating, you can use Augmented reality to date your virtual girlfriend anywhere, I was thinking about trying this out in Los Angeles or in Times’ Square in New York sometime.

Is this game recommended, if you are not married, in a relationship, or don’t have a seriously anal girlfriend if you are in one, then yes you should get this. The only issues are that this game is on the 3DS so it is not region free so you’ll need a Japanese 3DS or an Asia version 3DS. Also if you owned the previous versions of Love Plus and you want your save data, you must pay 200 yen ($2.55) to get the DLC in order to transfer your virtual girlfriend into new Love Plus so grab a 1000 yen Nintendo card as well if you have a JP or Asia 3DS but aren’t residing in Japan.

Ragnarok Odyssey
*Platform:* Playstation Vita
*Developer:* GungHo Online Entertainment
*Release Date:* February 2nd (Japan)
*Hop’s Want Level:* The Must import game of the entire month.

While I’m not as familiar with the Ragnarok series as much as it’s similar games, Monster hunter and Phantasy Star, Ragnarok Odyssey is the perfect game for the Japanese audience and I love this already. The game concept has been changed to a hunting RPG much like hits such as Monster Hunter and is used in aspects of Phantasy Star. Like Phantasy Star and Monster hunter you create your own character to your liking, and then you choose from one of six classes which are Cleric, Knight, Assassin, Hammersmith, Mage, and Hunter. However, you will be able to change class later on in the story to suit the mission.

Ragnarok Odyssey is more my type of playstyle unlike Monster Hunter because you need a bit of patience in Monster Hunter but in Ragnarok Odyssey, its speed and combos that are emphasized, perfect for the impatient player or those awed at huge combos. You can collect and equip cards as well that give you character special abilities and stat boosts and there are over 400 to collect. It has Ad-Hoc capability and even PSN online capability via a small patch you will automatically download once you boot the game, Digital Versions may or may not require this. The bosses are all massive and look quite challenging and are very detailed. This is a very fun game that is the must import game of the month for anyone getting a Vita. Those with Japanese PSNs should get the 4800 yen digital version for a discount, but you should have one anyway as this will have DLC.

Tales of the Heroes Twin Brave
*Platform:* PSP (Vita compatible due to digital download)
*Developer:* Namco-Bandai
*Release Date:* February 23rd (Japan)
*Hop’s Want Level:* This is the second of the must have imports

This is the Tales of’s answer to Sengoku Musou (Samurai Warrior). Gameplay is the same except it has all of the Tales of features the fans love such as Hi Ougi’s and combination attacks, the new Twin Brave attack give your characters a more synchronized way of attacking. You can play the story mode with main characters from each of the 15 represented Tales of games. Each series represented in the story mode has an original story that’s slightly or completely non-canonical from the games they came from. You can also go into free mode and choose any character combination you please (I want to pair up Cheria and Kohak). Weapons as well as characters and abilities will level up in this game. This is definitely a game for the fans but people who liked Sengoku Musou and any game similar to it should give it a chance.

Vita owners are entitled to a small discount with the digital version pretty much because to play this, you must buy it off the Japanese PSN, its 5650 yen, quite pricey compared to its top contender Ragnarok Odyssey but well worth it. This is a must import for both PSP and Vita users, PSP owners can get a special edition as well which has anime shorts in them as well as other features.

Nendoroid Generation
*Platform:* PSP
*Developer:* Namco-Bandai
*Release Date:* February 23rd (Japan)
*Hop’s Want Level:* Extremely low (Due to the Vita, this not having a PSN download, and Tales of the Heroes)

First of all if you don’t know what a nendoroid is go here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nendoroid

A standard RPG with Nendoroid figures representing characters, all female from 7 popular anime (Nanoha, Black Rock Shooter, Dog Days, Steins Gate, Zero no Tsukimia, Haruhi and Fate Stay Night), Touhou makes an appearance as well and an original. There is a communication mode that will let you interact with your favorite character and modes such as a dance mode where you can watch nendoroid sized characters dance for laughs. This game is trumped by everything on the list and is only for fans of nendoroids and anime fans who like the series above.

This has no PSN download, so it’s not for people switching over to the Vita, if you want this and you do have a Vita, keep your PSP as well. Also both the special and standard versions will have a download code for a wedding dress to place on your favorite girl providing you get a first print edition. I want this but the lack of a PSN download and too many other releases I want just killed it for me, but those without Vitas at launch should try it though.

Other Releases

Most of these are titles I really don't know much about so *write-ups are much appreciated*
Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games: 2/9 (Australia), 2/10 (Europe), 2/14 (North America)
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: 2/16 (Japan)
Jak and Daxter Collection: 2/7 (North America), 2/17 (Europe)
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning: 2/7 (North America), 2/9 (Australia), 2/10 (Europe)
Shank 2: 2/7 (North America), 2/8 (Europe)
The Darkness II: 2/7 (North America), 2/10 (Europe, Australia), 2/23 (Japan)
Asura's Wrath: 2/21 (North America), 2/23 (Japan, Australia), 2/24 (Europe)
Syndicate: 2/21 (North America), 2/24 (Europe)
Playstation Vita: 2/15 (First Edition Bundle, North America), 2/22 (North America, Europe), 2/23 (Australia)
Notes to Readers

I'm still looking for...
A banner graphic. Make it say "Games of the Month" and have it themed with GBAtemp and stuff (include the logo, color scheme, etc). It's probably best to leave the month blank so it can easily be inserted every month. I may occasionally call on you for the holidays to make it more holiday themed. Could also use a front page graphic for the front page post on this.
If you're interested in helping, just send me a PM.


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

ALSO EUROPE GETS FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 AND CATHERINE THIS MONTH, THANKS GUILD. XOXOXO

Edit: And with Grand Knights History, XSEED hasn't said anything at all about it, I highly doubt it's coming out this month but I guess we'll wait and see.
Edit2: I'm gunna ask them on Twitter


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> ALSO EUROPE GETS FINAL FANTASY XIII-2 AND CATHERINE THIS MONTH, THANKS GUILD. XOXOXO



I did a write-up for XIII-2 last month and Catherine months ago. I generally don't redo write-ups for further English localizations.

Also no one likes Europe aka the butthole of the world.


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also no one likes Europe aka the butthole of the world.


Nintendo does


----------



## Satangel (Jan 26, 2012)

Let's hope The Last Story is well playable with Dolphin + regular controller, then I'll definitely give it a try. Ever.
PSP game sounds cool too, (J)RPG's FTW!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Also no one likes Europe aka the butthole of the world.
> ...



Nintendo are evil though, everyone knows that.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


How dare you say that


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 26, 2012)

America got screwed out of The Last Story.  Nintendo sends mixed messages for sure.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 26, 2012)

Tales of the Abyss, The Last Story and Devil Survivor 2.
Nice. Kinda wish they were released a bit earlier in the month, but whatever. Should hold me over till mid march where I can play the crap out of Tales of Graces F.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2012)

Games wise, I'm curious about The Darkness II. The first game was just amazing (definitely worth checking out if you already haven't) and I definitely want to see where the story goes from that ending. However, a new developer is working on this game, so I'm still a bit apprehensive.

I've heard some good things about Kingdoms of Amalur, and apparently there are some well known people putting the game together. I downloaded the demo (Mass Effect 3 bonuses are always a good incentive), so I'll see for myself if it lives up to any of the buzz surrounding it.

Otherwise (Vita launch notwithstanding), Febraury looks like it will be a sparse month for me. Perfect; I'm going to need some time to catch up on all the games I missed last winter.


----------



## iggloovortex (Jan 26, 2012)

You truly are great Guild, i wish i could get myself to do something this amazing and helpful to the temp


----------



## jing90 (Jan 26, 2012)

Devil Survivor 2 will make me search for my dsi
I can't play The Last Story until my brother gives my wii back (probably never)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 26, 2012)

No offeense but usually people don't like Tekken b/c they suck at it. Nonetheless, releasing a Tekken game on the 3DS was very stupid decision. Nintendo is making us wait too long for the actual good game to come out. Like Kid Icarus: Uprising.


----------



## Paarish (Jan 26, 2012)

Got the demo for Tales of the Heroes 
It's pretty good. Good mindless hack n slash-ing fun 
I don't really like the controls and the camera is a bit meddle-some but other then that it's pretty good. (Also bleh for only Ruca and Spada D; I was hoping to play as Jude but w/e )


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 26, 2012)

Heh, Devil Survivor 2. The main character this time is more emotion-less than Shanoa from OoE. I hope there's actually a plot related reason for this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> No offeense but usually people don't like Tekken b/c they suck at it. Nonetheless, releasing a Tekken game on the 3DS was very stupid decision. Nintendo is making us wait too long for the actual good game to come out. Like Kid Icarus: Uprising.



That's probably the case but I certainly don't pride myself on being good at fighting games but I still enjoy them. I'm certainly not great at Soul Calibur but I do enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 26, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> No offeense but usually people don't like Tekken b/c they suck at it. Nonetheless, releasing a Tekken game on the 3DS was very stupid decision. Nintendo is making us wait too long for the actual good game to come out. Like Kid Icarus: Uprising.


But...Nintendo doesn't have any part in making Tekken so it's not like it'll delay other games.
And the 3DS needs more games even if most won't like a particular game.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Devil Survivor 2 isn't trying to appeal to the weeaboo though.  Just like the original and TWEWY, they just take place in Shibuya (which is a popular place, so it only makes sense) and it's pretty clear that they were made for Japanese audiences and then brought over to America, especially since they don't explain and throw at you every single bit of Japanese culture.  Really it just seems like an excuse to hate on something for the sake of hating on it.  Personally if that kind of thing draws a crowd, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Devil Survivor 2 isn't trying to appeal to the weeaboo though.  Just like the original and TWEWY, they just take place in Shibuya (which is a popular place, so it only makes sense) and it's pretty clear that they were made for Japanese audiences and then brought over to America, especially since they don't explain and throw at you every single bit of Japanese culture.  Really it just seems like an excuse to hate on something for the sake of hating on it.  Personally if that kind of thing draws a crowd, I'm okay with it.



And it was made to appeal to Japanese people and weaboos pride themselves on liking what Japanese people like. By some sort of transitive property I'm pretty sure that means the game was made with weaboo appeal in it.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Devil Survivor 2 isn't trying to appeal to the weeaboo though.  Just like the original and TWEWY, they just take place in Shibuya (which is a popular place, so it only makes sense) and it's pretty clear that they were made for Japanese audiences and then brought over to America, especially since they don't explain and throw at you every single bit of Japanese culture.  Really it just seems like an excuse to hate on something for the sake of hating on it.  Personally if that kind of thing draws a crowd, I'm okay with it.
> ...


That's not the game's fault, though.  Just because a group of people like it because it makes them feel moh Japaneze doesn't mean other people should attack the games and their developers for it, it ruins it for the rest of us.  It's made with those who like Japan in mind (as well as the Japanese), I'm pretty sure they don't give one flying f*ck about weeaboos, they have insurmountable material that they can pleasure themselves with.  I mean, there aren't enough weeaboos internationally to make a good profit off of.  Otaku, maybe, but not weeaboos.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That's not the game's fault, though.  Just because a group of people like it because it makes them feel moh Japaneze doesn't mean other people should attack the games and their developers for it, it ruins it for the rest of us.  It's made with those who like Japan in mind (as well as the Japanese), I'm pretty sure they don't give one flying f*ck about weeaboos, they have insurmountable material that they can pleasure themselves with.  I mean, there aren't enough weeaboos internationally to make a good profit off of.  Otaku, maybe, but not weeaboos.



So it's basically made to sucker punch Japanese sales cliches by including crap that Japanese (and weaboos) go crazy for. They're certainly appealing to a demographic with their location and characters and setting, and that demographic just so happens to include weaboos.


----------



## prowler (Jan 26, 2012)

lmfao it's just like the old days when machomuu gets so butthurt and uses otaku/weeaboo incorrectly.

edit: and these games get bought over because weeaboos are the niche, people who don't really care for japanese shit aren't going to give it a second look. weeaboos however will drool over anime blob games


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > That's not the game's fault, though.  Just because a group of people like it because it makes them feel moh Japaneze doesn't mean other people should attack the games and their developers for it, it ruins it for the rest of us.  It's made with those who like Japan in mind (as well as the Japanese), I'm pretty sure they don't give one flying f*ck about weeaboos, they have insurmountable material that they can pleasure themselves with.  I mean, there aren't enough weeaboos internationally to make a good profit off of.  Otaku, maybe, but not weeaboos.
> ...


The location's about it, they don't dwell on much about Japanese culture, and when they do they do it pretty casually.  I mean, Shibuya's Shibuya; that's it.  The point of them using Shibuya is because of how many people are there, and that's done because the stories are usually based around them.  I'm sure if they were made in America or set in America, they'd use New York as their setting.  They don't take too much pride in their settings (especially not the SMT series, though they do pick them very carefully to give the player a sense of relatability, whether they live in Japan or otherwise).





prowler_ said:


> lmfao it's just like the old days when machomuu gets so butthurt and uses otaku/weeaboo incorrectly.


Well otaku's proper definition and slang have different meanings, so I don't mind really, I go by the slang/internet meaning, though.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 26, 2012)

machomuu said:


> The location's about it, they don't dwell on much about Japanese culture, and when they do they do it pretty casually.  I mean, Shibuya's Shibuya; that's it.  The point of them using Shibuya is because of how many people are there, and that's done because the stories are usually based around them.  I'm sure if they were made in America or set in America, they'd use New York as their setting.  They don't take too much pride in their settings (especially not the SMT series, though they do pick them very carefully to give the player a sense of relatability, whether they live in Japan or otherwise).



They dress like anime characters, look like anime characters, and act like anime characters. In the middle of a popular Japanese culture hub.

That's certainly weaboo appeal.

...But let's not dawdle off topic.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 26, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > The location's about it, they don't dwell on much about Japanese culture, and when they do they do it pretty casually.  I mean, Shibuya's Shibuya; that's it.  The point of them using Shibuya is because of how many people are there, and that's done because the stories are usually based around them.  I'm sure if they were made in America or set in America, they'd use New York as their setting.  They don't take too much pride in their settings (especially not the SMT series, though they do pick them very carefully to give the player a sense of relatability, whether they live in Japan or otherwise).
> ...


More like the center of animation that the entire world has been gaining around the world right now, I can certainly say it's bigger in America right now than it is in Japan, more of an geek thing than it is "wannabe Japanese" (wapanese or weeaboo), it's in our culture now, just a "geek" thing (though it's slowly growing out of that into a normality).  But you're right, this is getting off-topic since it's obviously not going to end well, or at least we won't come out of it with any "changed perspectives", in the end it's all just a matter of subjectivity.  So, I'll just go back to the origin of my posts here.

I love SMT and I really like Strategy/Tactical RPGs as a whole.  The Enishi system is quite a draw, adding a small spice of Life Sim (the best "Sim" genre, imo) to the game, as well as new endings, which is a good thing because I didn't feel there was a need for the player to have any input on speech in the game since the decisions were usually about the same, and when they weren't they would either be ignored or lead to the same outcome, having zero effect on anything.  But for that alone I'm not quite sure if it's worth checking out, I'll just have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Qtis (Jan 27, 2012)

Fine. Just take my money and give me a few more games on the 50+ games To-do-list I'm generating. My (new) TV-stand is already getting a bit too big for my PS3 titles >____


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 27, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...



Don't bother arguing about it. Guild pulls at straws all the time when it comes to TWEWY. The best arguments he's come up with for hating it, is that it's set in japan, and he was terrible at the combat because he didn't read any instructions. It's a lost cause to try and argue with him about it, or any game set in japan (or most games FROM japan, see a trend?)
If it's set in Japan, it's for weeaboos. According to Guild, anyway. It's part of being a xenophobe.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 27, 2012)

wow ALMOST every game on tht list is awesome such as devil, mgs and what not
shank was really famous for being an action game and the ps vita, probably the most wanted in the list

ps - tekken is lame if u are not really good at it. i win games by just pressing x (on tekken 5 ps3) heck even my nephew (4) wins on it not that i let him play anymore


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm starting to question my own decision on getting a 360 over a PS3. Halo: Reach was alright but as for exclusives I think PS3 has the 360 beat. Uncharted, Heavy Rain, and now Twisted Metal. Man, I was such a Twisted Metal fan back in the days of TM: World Tour.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I'm starting to question my own decision on getting a 360 over a PS3. Halo: Reach was alright but as for exclusives I think PS3 has the 360 beat. Uncharted, Heavy Rain, and now Twisted Metal. Man, I was such a Twisted Metal fan back in the days of TM: World Tour.



I will start questioning myself too if Alan Wake and all my friends go to PS3.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 29, 2012)

omgpwn666 said:


> and all my friends go to PS3.


You've got a point there... there are more people on Live.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I'm starting to question my own decision on getting a 360 over a PS3. Halo: Reach was alright but as for exclusives I think PS3 has the 360 beat. Uncharted, Heavy Rain, and now Twisted Metal. Man, I was such a Twisted Metal fan back in the days of TM: World Tour.



Of all the PS3 exclusives, only Valkyria Chronicles stands out as anything but 'average'.
If I could ONLY have a PS3 and Valkyria Chronicles, or ONLY my 360 and its 30+ game library, i'd take the PS3 without a second thought, and that's coming from a Tales fanboy who would be losing Tales of Vesperia by doin' that.

/offtopic


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2012)

Not getting a Vita next month (I may like it but I'm waiting for Persona 4 Vita to be released)
The Jak and Dexter Collection looks great so I'll pick that up, never played the games on PS2.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 29, 2012)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I'm starting to question my own decision on getting a 360 over a PS3. Halo: Reach was alright but as for exclusives I think PS3 has the 360 beat. Uncharted, Heavy Rain, and now Twisted Metal. Man, I was such a Twisted Metal fan back in the days of TM: World Tour.


Yeah, Microsoft fanboys often try to say the 360 has the best library, but when you read off the good exclusives for the PS3 and compare them to that of the 360, they're often left silent.

But regards to this thread, I'd say that the PS3 is having the better month, even if just by one; Twisted Metal would be a great investment.


----------



## prowler (Jan 29, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Yeah, Microsoft fanboys often try to say the 360 has the best library, but when you read off the good exclusives for the PS3 and compare them to that of the 360, they're often left silent.


PS3 exclusives aren't that great....


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 29, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Microsoft fanboys often try to say the 360 has the best library, but when you read off the good exclusives for the PS3 and compare them to that of the 360, they're often left silent.
> ...


PS3 has Ratchet and Clank, LBP and infamous.
The only good exclusive for xbox360 imo are banjo kazooie (the original 2, nuts and bolts is just lousy) and halo (I only like that because of Red vs Blue)


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Microsoft fanboys often try to say the 360 has the best library, but when you read off the good exclusives for the PS3 and compare them to that of the 360, they're often left silent.
> ...



This. Only got a PS3 because the 360 had a tendency to red ring of death at the time.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 29, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Microsoft fanboys often try to say the 360 has the best library, but when you read off the good exclusives for the PS3 and compare them to that of the 360, they're often left silent.
> ...


These are opinion based.

The only Xbox exclusive I really liked was Halo. I enjoy a lot more on PS3 exclusives.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 30, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Bobbyloujo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to question my own decision on getting a 360 over a PS3. Halo: Reach was alright but as for exclusives I think PS3 has the 360 beat. Uncharted, Heavy Rain, and now Twisted Metal. Man, I was such a Twisted Metal fan back in the days of TM: World Tour.
> ...



The only PS3 exclusive I am interested in is Resistance, and the only 360 exclusives I like is Alan Wake and Gears of War. I did not lose much. Can call me a fanboy because my opinion differs from yours, but you would be wrong.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 30, 2012)

Both systems are great. I was stating my opinion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 30, 2012)

Game libraries aren't judged on their exclusives. They're judged on being good. Considering a lot of "Xbox 360 exclusives" are also on PC (aka Windows), there's not a huge amount of exclusives. But the overall library is fantastic and it has its pros and cons, just as much as any other system.

If we're gonna count PC/Xbox 360 exclusives then say hello to Mass Effect.

But yeah, back on topic.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 3, 2012)

Captain Morgane and the Golden Turtle comes out today.... seems like a Monkey Island tribute band without the jokes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PG5FGKWMxvM


----------



## Fudge (Feb 3, 2012)

Guild I'll PM you a write-up of The Darkness II and Syndicate later today.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 3, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Guild I'll PM you a write-up of The Darkness II and Syndicate later today.



Thanks, all help is appreciated 

Scott-105 was going to do some write-ups but he's been swamped with exams lately by the way.


----------

